# Tomorrow 9-10-14 offshore out of POC



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

I know it's late and last min,but would anyone like to go with me offshore?? Leaving out of POC from froggies. Shoot me at text 979-732-7601
My name is Mike.. I'm 26. Going out on 26ft sea hunt


----------

